# Peathill, Aberdeenshire - May09. Pic Heavy.



## Seahorse (May 21, 2009)

OK, at first glance it may appear that this thread belongs in a different section. But bear with me, and you'll see how it evolved from a religeous site explore, to a rural one. 

OK, first off, I went to have a look at the old kirk near Rosehearty in Aberdeenshire. Unroofed in the late 1880's, and a new church built nearby, it's a place I've been meaning to visit for quite a while now.

This church was originally built in 1632, after getting a wee bittie peeved with the rantings of the minister of Aberdour. I was particularly interested in seeing the vault of the Forbes' of Pitsligo, as Alexander, 4th Lord of Pitsligo is reputed to be interred there. He was something of a staunch Jacobite.

OK, first post...












Behind this narrow opening lies the vault of the Forbes family of Pitsligo...




















The Forbes family vault...





OK, that was me happy. But then I spotted this quirky wee place next door...





And THEN I spotted this place. Could it be derelict? Only one way to find out.


----------



## Seahorse (May 21, 2009)

OK, this is going to take a while, so I'll break it down over a couple of posts...

The Big Hoose...





Bing, Bong, Avon calling...





The back dwelling. It became obvious that this once grand dwelling was broken up into several discrete units.

But still, as we enter the back door, we come across the old wash house....















Clothes airer...






























In the living room, I found a little friend. 





Horrible 60's fireplace...





Horrible 70's jacket...





Tiny mixed decades kitchen...





OK, time to explore the rest of the house. That's all there is to see in the back.


----------



## Seahorse (May 21, 2009)

In through the front door. Ooh, I do like the floor. 





Loads of tea lights about. I guess the village youth use this place a fair bit. 










How long ago did it cost 39 pence for a bottle of Ajax????





Anybody fancy a sandwich?





Why has nobody stolen these fireplaces? Oh, right. Silly question really. 





OK, I'll Risk the stairs...


----------



## lost (May 21, 2009)

Nice find Seahorse, looks pretty interesting inside


----------



## klempner69 (May 21, 2009)

Very concise report there..particularly loved the old Hoose as you call it...Swindon Council still fit the odd tiled fireplace like the first one you showed,and the kitchen that you call one from different ages..we also still fit sink/bases like that too!!!


----------



## Seahorse (May 21, 2009)

OK, next floor...






Yet another wee kitchen...





Mmmmmm. Tomato. My favourite...





And yet another fireplace. How many rooms does this place have anyway???





Cheap 50's carpet underlay. 















And yet another bathroom...





Are you getting sick of fireplaces yet? Bear with me. Only another 200 to go...





Fireplace number 197, I think it means...





HOORAY. Somebody has stolen this one...





More stairs. Ach, why not?





Hmm, the higher you go, the older they get...





This one one with an old bell push. Tea, m'Lud? 





Daylight!!!


----------



## Seahorse (May 21, 2009)

Just enough time to have a wee nosy in some of the outbuildings...
















MEAT is healthier. 





These look sturdy enough. Up I go...





Hmm. I'd love to see what those books are, but the floor looked distinctly sponge like.










Toasty!!!





Thanks for being patient.


----------



## Seahorse (May 22, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> Very concise report there..particularly loved the old Hoose as you call it...Swindon Council still fit the odd tiled fireplace like the first one you showed,and the kitchen that you call one from different ages..we also still fit sink/bases like that too!!!



Swindon Council need to think very carefully about the mental welfare of their tenants.


----------



## escortmad79 (May 22, 2009)

Fantastic explore, need to add this to the to do list I think!


----------



## Seahorse (May 22, 2009)

escortmad79 said:


> Fantastic explore, need to add this to the to do list I think!



Be very careful of spongy floors.


----------



## pet_rubber_duck (May 22, 2009)

WOW WOW WOW WOW! this is amazing!  lovely report and love all the bathrooms and fireplaces


----------



## murphydaniel (Jul 18, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> Just enough time to have a wee nosy in some of the outbuildings...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent photos you should have popped in at New Aberdour for a cuppa! There are load of old buildings to route about in in this neck of the woods.


----------



## Seahorse (Jul 18, 2009)

I may just take you up on that. There's a WW2 radar site nearby that I'd like to visit, although I'm told there's not much of it left. I think I've been kind of spoilt with Hillhead, so anything afterwards is always going to be a bit of a disappointment.


----------



## Marley85 (Jul 18, 2009)

were you not a tad intrested in what was in that little door in the church just crack the bolt and have a nosiy around?  nice pictures


----------



## Seahorse (Jul 18, 2009)

Marley85 said:


> were you not a tad intrested in what was in that little door in the church just crack the bolt and have a nosiy around?  nice pictures



I would have done, but I'd have had to unbolt the gate first. I've a fair idea what's in there too.


----------



## crickleymal (Jul 18, 2009)

Cracking explore and some nice finds there.


----------

